# Cinnamon is in labor!



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

I had giving up on her. I marked the calender with her heat and being tagged. But not babies. Then yesterday her udders were tight and shiny. Now she is out starting labor this morning. I will post pictures as soon as I can!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay happy easy kidding!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay...more babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

good Luck. Christmas Eve babies how exciting.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been putting my goat's pedigrees into my Kintraks computer program, and it is amazing how many I came across with December 24th birth dates. And this was in my Nubian girls' pedigrees. So it is a cool date to be born (I myself was due to be born on December 26, but waited another two weeks).


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Any guesses on how many? I think 2 but not sure! She doesn't want me to leave her side. So I have made me a nice comfortable spot in the hay.


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

I would guess there's three in there! Happy kidding!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think 2-3...happy kidding!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How exciting, I would say at least 2 possible 3, she looks pretty wide.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep 2 or 3.

She is still up on her sides, when you see her sides drop, watch for babies.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

2-3


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Her ligaments are totally gone. Well I can't feel them. Her bag is really tight. She keeps getting up and down. So I am hoping she has them in the next couple of hours. I have church tonight and going to my sisters tomorrow for Christmas dinner. I have had the talk with her. I told her she needs to hurry up because I have a lot to do. She let me get my cupcakes done for church so thats a plus. Will let you guys know asap!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Christmas babies?


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

She had a little girl with blue eyes. I posted a picture yesterday in the birth announcement.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Only one!!??!! :shocked:


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

As big as she was I just knew there would be 2. But just one.


----------

